# Provincial Entry Test?



## aredbb2 (May 30, 2013)

I'm looking to apply to Khyber Medical College as an overseas student. In the Pakistan Medical Colleges sticky, it mentions overseas students do not take an entrance exam. The sticky was made years ago though so I don't know if anything has changed since then. 

On the Khyber website it mentions an IBCC Equivalence Certificate will be needed to apply, which I know about already so no issue with that. If I apply on a open merit seat, it mentions no admission shall be given except through the provincial entry test. Could someone please explain to me what a provincial entry test is?


Khyber website:


> ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR OVERSEAS STUDENTS:
> 
> 
> i. The candidate who has passed an examination equivalent to intermediate level of Pakistan from a foreign education
> ...


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

aredbb2 said:


> I'm looking to apply to Khyber Medical College as an overseas student. In the Pakistan Medical Colleges sticky, it mentions overseas students do not take an entrance exam. The sticky was made years ago though so I don't know if anything has changed since then.
> 
> On the Khyber website it mentions an IBCC Equivalence Certificate will be needed to apply, which I know about already so no issue with that. If I apply on a open merit seat, it mentions no admission shall be given except through the provincial entry test. Could someone please explain to me what a provincial entry test is?
> 
> ...


Every province has its own entry test for admission on local seats in government colleges. For KPK you have to do this: Education Testing & Evaluation Agency


----------



## aredbb2 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks.


Does anyone know if it is it possible to submit an ACT test score instead of a SAT II?


----------

